# CHALLENGE: Bright & Artistic



## Cherrie (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw this picture on this one girl's myspace and the colors caught my eyes. It would be fun to see you guys try something similar or identical to this. I'll post mines as soon as i have time. Can't wait to see eveyone's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://img269.echo.cx/img269/3097/makeupcollage2vb.jpg


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

okies its very late at night 12am and i try to attemp a creative side of me over my old makeup since morning but i just wasnt feeling it. My brain is asleep and my face looks like it needs cleansing bleh! Not my best work so ashamed to even post it but since i put all this makeup on my face i might as well post it... then wash it off lol. okies heres some snap shots...






















What I used:

Pigments:
Blue Brown
Acid Orange
Bright Fuchsia
Fuchsia
Primary Yellow
Blue
Teal
Old Gold
Mixing medium

E/S:
Carbon 
Humid
Sweet Lust
Goldmine
Freshwater
Gesso
Coral

Liners:
Inkspill Liquid last
Royal wink fluid line

Lips:
New york apple

Blush:
Gingerly


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

thats so cool!


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Not super artistic but it is quite colorful for me so I thought I would post this here =) My husband calls this the "Mermaid Look"



























And I used the following:

Face:
Studio Fix Powder
Trace Gold Blush
Melon Pigment as blush
SK Platinum Pigment for face highlight

Eyes:
Bare Canvas Paint
Golden Lemon Pigment
Swimming
Steamy
Freshwater
Blue Pigment
Deep Truth
Melon Pigment
Azreal Blue Pigment

Lips:
Wildly Lush Plush Glass patted with melon pigment, nightlight pigment, azreal blue pigment

Anywho... Thanks for checkin it out!


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

At first glance I thought this challenge said "Bright & *AUTISTIC*"

:what: 

D'oh.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 

 
_At first glance I thought this challenge said "Bright & *AUTISTIC*"

:what: 

D'oh._

 
That just made my day! Haha!

I'll have to dredge up some pictures soon. I loves me some brights!


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 

 
_At first glance I thought this challenge said "Bright & *AUTISTIC*"

:what: 

D'oh._

 

LMAO o yea made a typo haha sorry.. missing the r.. dammit. lol.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

This isnt as good and decorated as Cherries, but heres my try at bright this.










So I used:

Eyes: 
flammbale paint
Orange e/s
Chrome Yellow e/s
Shroom e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Fibrelash
beige blonde brow finisher
malt/auburn brow shader

Face:
Studio Fix NC 30
Studio Fix Powder nc35
Glissade MSF
Milani Double Impact Blush

Lips:
subculture l/l
allof l/s
lancome tickled pink juicy tube


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_This isnt as good and decorated as Cherries, but heres my try at bright this.










So I used:

Eyes: 
flammbale paint
Orange e/s
Chrome Yellow e/s
Shroom e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Fibrelash
beige blonde brow finisher
malt/auburn brow shader

Face:
Studio Fix NC 30
Studio Fix Powder nc35
Glissade MSF
Milani Double Impact Blush

Lips:
subculture l/l
allof l/s
lancome tickled pink juicy tube_

 
I love it!! reminds me of a sunrise.. ooOOo


----------



## snowkei (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

haha I think this look I did previously may fit the challenge <3














face
Cle De Peau foundation 

brow
En Coleur eye pencil #P01

eye
Bobbi Brown e/s #Bone
fluidine #Blacktrack
e/s #Black Tied
#Passionate
Shu Uemura false lashes #Luxe Black

lip
Shiseido Maquillage lipstick #RD355


----------



## stickles (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_haha I think this look I did previously may fit the challenge <3














face
Cle De Peau foundation 

brow
En Coleur eye pencil #P01

eye
Bobbi Brown e/s #Bone
fluidine #Blacktrack
e/s #Black Tied
#Passionate
Shu Uemura false lashes #Luxe Black

lip
Shiseido Maquillage lipstick #RD355_

 
You always come up with amazing AND innovative looks. I wish I could be as precise with my makeup application as you are!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

u girls look absolutely stunning wow!!!


----------



## bsquared (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

oooo my first time posting pics





*my hair looked craazy so i just put up the eyes lol
from my member gallery
Random beige shadow from AVON in corner, MAC aquadasiac (mid lid), random turquoise/bright blue from L'Oreal HIP outer





also frommy member gallery
MAC Electra inner corner, random AVON blue mid lid, and (i believe) MAC Deep Truth outer

I love bright eyeshadow . . . it's the only way to go . . . more pics coming soon


----------



## Klava (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Everybody's make up is amazing!  I especially love the very creative looks of cherrie and snowkei!  Way to go girls! One of this days, when I figure out how to take good pics (it always looks so blurry) I post something of mine.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

I started the day looking like this..






Then got home, and decided to do this! lol!! I dunno what I was thinking. But, I wanted to use some of the new stuff i bought. 


































face..
powder and concealor (from earlier that day)
apricot pink pig.
fuschia pig.
passionate e/s
da da delight cheekhue

brows..
nightfish f/l (SOOO hard to get off!)

eyes..
lid: graphito paint, nightfish f/l, carbon e/s, black tied e/s, phloof e/s, electra e/s
under lower lashline: with a twist e/s, carbon e/s, marine ultra pig.

"crazy" ardell lashes

lips..
mac red l/s (to line)
so chaud l/s (filled in)
NYX gold pigment looking powder stuff (middle of lips)


----------



## lvgz (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_I started the day looking like this..





_

 
what are you wearing in this pic? thanks! looks great, both ways lol


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Great FOTD. Lovin' the twist.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bsquared* 

 
_oooo my first time posting pics





*my hair looked craazy so i just put up the eyes lol
from my member gallery
Random beige shadow from AVON in corner, MAC aquadasiac (mid lid), random turquoise/bright blue from L'Oreal HIP outer





also frommy member gallery
MAC Electra inner corner, random AVON blue mid lid, and (i believe) MAC Deep Truth outer

I love bright eyeshadow . . . it's the only way to go . . . more pics coming soon_


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_what are you wearing in this pic? thanks! looks great, both ways lol_

 
hmm.. barely anything! lol..

eyes.. i think its just subtle pig. and nightfish f/l, and mascara of course
face.. powder, concealor, NARS orgasm
lips.. love nectar l/g


----------



## homaigod (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

My gosh, it's amazing!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_haha I think this look I did previously may fit the challenge <3














face
Cle De Peau foundation 

brow
En Coleur eye pencil #P01

eye
Bobbi Brown e/s #Bone
fluidine #Blacktrack
e/s #Black Tied
#Passionate
Shu Uemura false lashes #Luxe Black

lip
Shiseido Maquillage lipstick #RD355_


----------



## Simi (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Wow all of you girls are looking very pretty and gorgeous. Love the challange. I love brigt colors. Thanks all of you for sharing......


----------



## arora (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Mine


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Okay this is mine.  Please don't be mean, im not wearing any face makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also sorry about it being so dark, my phone is stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attachment 3075

Attachment 3076


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*











yeah thatd be it. not as good ad the other girls but maybe ill come up with bettter!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

wow to all the looks!


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

OOHH!! I know those eyes in the first post!  That's Xenia Vorotova.  She has loads of creative makeup tuts on her webbie.  www.limecrime.net


----------



## arabian girl (May 5, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_haha I think this look I did previously may fit the challenge <3














face
Cle De Peau foundation 

brow
En Coleur eye pencil #P01

eye
Bobbi Brown e/s #Bone
fluidine #Blacktrack
e/s #Black Tied
#Passionate
Shu Uemura false lashes #Luxe Black

lip
Shiseido Maquillage lipstick #RD355_

 
wooooooooooooooow!!


----------



## badkittekitte (May 12, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sikfrmthemirror* 

 
_







yeah thatd be it. not as good ad the other girls but maybe ill come up with bettter!_

 
what did you use for this look??? i love it so much


----------



## milota (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*






I LOVE your eyes in this one!


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

I'm going to have to bust out my orange shades for this one!  You guys have done great so far!


----------



## XShear (May 22, 2007)

*Re: CHALLENGE: Bright & Atistic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_haha I think this look I did previously may fit the challenge <3














face
Cle De Peau foundation 

brow
En Coleur eye pencil #P01

eye
Bobbi Brown e/s #Bone
fluidine #Blacktrack
e/s #Black Tied
#Passionate
Shu Uemura false lashes #Luxe Black

lip
Shiseido Maquillage lipstick #RD355_

 
I LOVE it! I'm a newbie here .. and so far, I LOVED everything you've done! Keep up the good work.


----------



## thenovice (May 24, 2007)

It may not count, because its not on me- and its late. But, i tried to do something whimsical on my sister. The other eye, it just had liner on it- nothing special. Here it is:

http://i7.tinypic.com/4zan2fc.jpg


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 23, 2008)

beautifull and artistic


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I know this is an older thread, but I was just browsing through and this one caught my eye. I don't know if the OP (or person who's myspace they got the picture from) credited the correct person who did/modeled those fabulous makeup designs. Her name is Xenia and she's an amazing musician from Russia (now in NYC). I used to follow her old band Sky Salt and now her current project is Doe Deere. 

She used to do these amazing makeup tutorials (for the pictures that were shown before and a lot more) and she recently posted them on a new website. Here's the link for anyone who's interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lime Crime Make-Up Tutorials

Also, I think she has the most beautiful skin I've ever seen! haha


----------



## Pimpinett (May 15, 2008)

^Thank you so much for posting that link! I love it, and it really wants to make me play around a lot more with my eye make-up!


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 23, 2008)

wow, everyone is so creative! looks great.


----------

